# "globaler" KeyListener?



## Blakh (2. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
Gibt es eine bessere Lösung als allen Komponenten eines Frames den gleichen KeyListener hinzuzufügen um eine Art "globalen" KeyListener zu haben? Es reicht ja anscheinend nicht, diesen dem Frame hinzuzufügen, denn sobald jener den Focus verliert, kommen die Events dort ja nicht an. Alle anderen Komponenten nicht fokusierbar machen, kommt leider nicht in Frage.


MfG


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2011)

Falls du mit global nicht Systemweit meinst, dann gibts da ne Möglichkeit:
How to Use Key Bindings (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)


----------



## Blakh (2. Nov 2011)

Ich meine Anwendungsweit  ... das schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Blakh (3. Nov 2011)

funktionieren es tut wunderbar  gedankt sein du sollst


----------

